# PSA to all the people who ordered off amazon... (MAJOR DEVELOPMENT)



## pocky (Mar 16, 2020)

So I pre-ordered the Switch on February 4th. Got an ETA for March 17th.

On March 14th I began to worry when I saw that they still hadn't shipped my order. Contacted support and they assured me that everything was fine. My payment was set as "pending" on my card.

This morning on March 16th I contacted support again at around 3AM again they told me that everything was fine and that my order would be shipped within 6 hours. 7 hours passed and my order still hadn't shipped so I contacted support again.

Apparently even though I have waaaaayyyy more than enough in my bank to cover the charges they just went ahead and cancelled my payment. I had to set up a different payment with another card (so glad I have two different bank accounts) Could take up to 24 hours to process the card change so it definitely won't arrive on March 17th as expected.

Really don't know what's going to happen now, crossing my fingers that my pre-order wasn't cancelled because of this mistake. But I figured I should warn you guys just in case someone is still waiting for the order to be shipped and might not know that Amazon didn't accept their payment for whatever reason.

edit: I use Chase Bank if it makes a difference.

edit 2: I called Chase, they told me that Amazon didn't even attempt to take the money from my card. They asked for it to be approved, Chase approved it and then they just didn't take the funds. *So this was an error on Amazon's part.*

edit 3: I talked to Amazon again after talking to Chase, they blamed Chase. But I'm taking Chase's side on this. Basically the transaction showed up as "pending" yesterday, but today it completely banished. Chase told me that the fact that it banished means that they approved the charge but that Amazon didn't take it for some reason. Apparently when a transaction is cancelled from Chase's end it stays on my statement and it will say "cancelled" next to it. The fact that it disappeared completely means that Amazon didn't attempt to take it.

edit 4: Saw some people on reddit complaining about not getting their switch shipped and asked them to check their statement. The payment that was set as "pending" disappeared from their statement as well. This is proof that Amazon was the one to **** up. Apparently this is mostly affecting the first batch of pre-orders. People who bought theirs from the March 13th restock were unaffected.

edit 5:


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 16, 2020)

I Know that Amazon has been cancelling orders for the switch. Many of them are being backlogged. It seems like they took too many orders. I’m sure the coronavirus stuff is not helping either, since everything is being delayed


----------



## pocky (Mar 16, 2020)

PeeBraiin said:


> I Know that Amazon has been cancelling orders for the switch. Many of them are being backlogged. It seems like they took too many orders. I’m sure the coronavirus stuff is not helping either, since everything is being delayed



Looks like this might be the case with my order. People kept telling me not to worry when I made my thread on Saturday. Sucks too because I was one of the first people to pre-order on February 4th. I snatched a pre-order as soon as it was available. Sucks even more because I already had a GameStop order secured and I cancelled it to favor Amazon because they've always been more reliable.


----------



## twinkletoes (Mar 16, 2020)

It's also weird when I'm hearing about people that ordered off amazon a couple days ago & are getting their shipments soon/already got them. It seems like people that got a preorder early are left in the dark...? Sorry to hear about this.


----------



## pocky (Mar 16, 2020)

twinkletoes said:


> It's also weird when I'm hearing about people that ordered off amazon a couple days ago & are getting their shipments soon/already got them. It seems like people that got a preorder early are left in the dark...? Sorry to hear about this.



I pre-ordered on February 4th as soon as it was available so unfortunately I don't think anyone is safe. Disappointed because I had originally pre-ordered from GameStop too and I cancelled that in favor of Amazon.

My delivery date was changed to Arriving Mar 19 - Mar 20.... so I'm hoping this mean that my order is not completely cancelled.

- - - Post Merge - - -

update: I spoke to live support again.

The person wanted to cancel the order and have me do a whole new order but I had to talk him out of it. He did something and the ETA changed to  "*Arriving Mar 19 - Mar 20*" but I don't really know what to make of this. I have the feeling that my order was completely cancelled and that Amazon just hasn't gotten around to processing that yet.

I'm going to make some calls to my local GameStops to see if by chance they have anything on stock. Doubt it, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## twinkletoes (Mar 16, 2020)

pocky said:


> I pre-ordered on February 4th as soon as it was available so unfortunately I don't think anyone is safe. Disappointed because I had originally pre-ordered from GameStop too and I cancelled that in favor of Amazon.
> 
> My delivery date was changed to Arriving Mar 19 - Mar 20.... so I'm hoping this mean that my order is not completely cancelled.



Is there any chance you can get it in person? I'd try that while you're waiting unless you're 100% sure it's sold out.


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 16, 2020)

I sorta felt this might become a fiasco when we learned that you can't transfer your save files from one switch to another, since the launch of the AC-themed Switch is so close to release date of the game outside of Japan. But I didn't anticipate it would be this bad with coronavirus going on.

It really sucks if you can't play on launch day because your system hasn't arrived. That's unfair.


----------



## xTurnip (Mar 16, 2020)

I’m sorry Pocky. :c


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 16, 2020)

Good luck to all those involved!


----------



## pocky (Mar 16, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> I sorta felt this might become a fiasco when we learned that you can't transfer your save files from one switch to another, since the launch of the AC-themed Switch is so close to release date of the game outside of Japan. But I didn't anticipate it would be this bad with coronavirus going on.
> 
> It really sucks if you can't play on launch day because your system hasn't arrived. That's unfair.



I don't mind if it arrives late since I was planning on having two islands anyway. My concern is that it's probably been cancelled and Walmart just hasn't gotten around to processing it just yet. I can't imagine why else they wouldn't take my money. Can't blame the Coronavirus either because I've made multiple purchase through Amazon this week and they've all gone through without issue.



twinkletoes said:


> Is there any chance you can get it in person? I'd try that while you're waiting unless you're 100% sure it's sold out.



Just called my local GameStops and they don't have it either. Walmart also sold out. I'm out of luck.


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 16, 2020)

This is my experience: I tried to order from TSC in Canada on a payment plan March 9 ... after much time in hold and much frustration I decided to cancel my order and try Amazon.ca on Saturday March 14 which I ordered successfully 
I’m sorry for those who Amazon let down ... Is there a difference between Amazon Canada and Amazon US?
I live in a small town north of Vancouver on the coast and it looks like my switch was probably from a warehouse in Vancouver BC

Here is My shipping notice:
Arriving Wednesday
*Ordered Saturday, 14 March

Shipped Sunday, 15 March
Is in transit arriving Wednesday*


----------



## meo (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm really sorry to hear. I hope everything comes through for you and they truly fixed it. 

I definitely knew this console would go fast hence why I preordered immediately. However, I didn't anticipate the stress that came with preordering. It feels like everything is so disorganized which may be due to the current hysteria but, even still, it's frustrating. 
I had issues with Walmart but luckily we were still able to get it. 
Though going forward I think any game console I preorder again will be through gamestop since they deal in games/consoles solely. Target, Walmart, and Amazon all seem to be such a mess with how they handled preorders.


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 16, 2020)

pocky said:


> I don't mind if it arrives late since I was planning on having two islands anyway. My concern is that it's probably been cancelled and Walmart just hasn't gotten around to processing it just yet. I can't imagine why else they wouldn't take my money. Can't blame the Coronavirus either because I've made multiple purchase through Amazon this week and they've all gone through without issue.



Not for Amazon not shipping it, but for sellers perhaps not getting as many as they thought they would get. They did have shortages in Asia, so who knows.


----------



## pocky (Mar 16, 2020)

melsi said:


> I'm really sorry to hear. I hope everything comes through for you and they truly fixed it.
> 
> I definitely knew this console would go fast hence why I preordered immediately. However, I didn't anticipate the stress that came with preordering. It feels like everything is so disorganized which may be due to the current hysteria but, even still, it's frustrating.
> I had issues with Walmart but luckily we were still able to get it.
> Though going forward I think any game console I preorder again will be through gamestop since they deal in games/consoles solely. Target, Walmart, and Amazon all seem to be such a mess with how they handled preorders.



Apparently other people on reddit had the same thing happen. The charges disappeared from their card as if they had never existed.

Also seems like this mainly affected pre-orders. People who bought from the March 13th restock were unaffected.


----------



## meo (Mar 16, 2020)

pocky said:


> Apparently other people on reddit had the same thing happen. The charges disappeared from their card as if they had never existed.
> 
> Also seems like this mainly affected pre-orders. People who bought from the March 13th restock were unaffected.



Yea, I saw that as well. That's what really upsets me. It seems like mostly the people whom ordered early in the first few days are getting the short end of the stick. While people whom ordered on midnight restock or went into stores upon opening on the 13th walked away with them. I did see a few whom ordered target's restock got cancelled though. Just annoying.


----------



## pocky (Mar 16, 2020)

Well, I contacted support again and straight up told them that there are multiple people having the same issue as I am. Here is what I got:


----------



## meo (Mar 16, 2020)

Well that's worrisome.

I wonder if they're just parroting it's out of stock in terms of their page being out of stock and no more orders. Or if they literally mean their warehouse has no stock to ship and is waiting for replenishment. Hopefully the former and they have your switch ready to ship.


----------



## Marmalade B (Mar 16, 2020)

So after arguing with someone from Canadian Amazon’s Customer Service for 17 minutes, he’s telling me that the release date is now March 20 for Amazon CA and that’s when it’ll ship. We went back and forth about it being the release date of March 13 and his reply was even if that was the case, they have 0 stock in their warehouse and it would not be coming in until March 20.

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Pennifer said:


> This is my experience: I tried to order from TSC in Canada on a payment plan March 9 ... after much time in hold and much frustration I decided to cancel my order and try Amazon.ca on Saturday March 14 which I ordered successfully
> I’m sorry for those who Amazon let down ... Is there a difference between Amazon Canada and Amazon US?
> I live in a small town north of Vancouver on the coast and it looks like my switch was probably from a warehouse in Vancouver BC
> 
> ...



Are you getting the regular switch or the New Horizons Switch?


----------



## pocky (Mar 16, 2020)

Marmalade B said:


> So after arguing with someone from Canadian Amazon’s Customer Service for 17 minutes, he’s telling me that the release date is now March 20 for Amazon CA and that’s when it’ll ship. We went back and forth about it being the release date of March 13 and his reply was even if that was the case, they have 0 stock in their warehouse and it would not be coming in until March 20.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I think they're probably getting the New Horizons Switch. Heard from multiple people who ordered theirs on March 14th and got it shipped. Apparently it's the pre-orders they messed up on.

At least it's reassuring to know that they also told you of a March 20th restock. Well, for me they said March 19th. But I'm in the US, so maybe there will be another restock after all.

I just don't know how they'll handle my order when it's supposedly already been in a box ready to be shipped according to their system.... I'm worried that the restock will arrive but that they wont ship from those to me because they'll think that mine is already packaged.


----------



## Marmalade B (Mar 16, 2020)

What I don’t understand for you is that you ordered feb 4 and you still haven’t received your’s. Like did they overlook your’s completely and are waiting for the next shipment?
Have you asked them to change that info? I’d be fighting for it;  we’ve waited to long already. >_>


----------



## pocky (Mar 16, 2020)

Marmalade B said:


> What I don’t understand for you is that you ordered feb 4 and you still haven’t received your’s. Like did they overlook your’s completely and are waiting for the next shipment?
> Have you asked them to change that info? I’d be fighting for it;  we’ve waited to long already. >_>



From what I'm seeing the people who ordered on Feb 4th (which was the very first day the console was available on Amazon) are the ones that are being affected most. I'm too tired to keep fighting with them about it right now. But I work night shift and will probably annoy them some more at night if Im bored.


----------



## Marmalade B (Mar 16, 2020)

That is so unfair. What was the whole point of the preorder, right?
All the best to you.


----------



## pocky (Mar 16, 2020)

Marmalade B said:


> That is so unfair. What was the whole point of the preorder, right?
> All the best to you.



I contacted them again.... This person stuck to the same story as the other person. Said that there was a delay with the order but that it should arrive by March 19th. I'm not getting my hopes up, but the fact that two different people told me the same thing might mean that they're actually telling the truth.

I'll try not to think about it as I wait. Worst case scenario I'll just get a regular switch and apply some decals to it or something.

Best of luck to you as well


----------



## secretlyenvious (Mar 16, 2020)

Came in to report the same issue. I can’t believe it. They used the same tact with me, down to the part where they blamed Chase.


----------



## Fluuffy (Mar 16, 2020)

I also pre ordered from amazon (first batch of pre-orders same as you I think when they first put it up on amazon), but I noticed that they have not billed my credit card or shipped the item when all other resellers we're already shipping theirs. 
I went to panic mode and woke up early at 5 AM to go stand in line at 6 AM at target on release day amidst the corona virus craze. Lucky for me (?) I was the first one, in fact there were only me and 3 other people going in for the switch. Everyone else went to the food section...
I cancelled my amazon pre-order just yesterday. When I checked, they have not shipped the item but said delivery is March 17th Tuesday. It was also pending in my credit card (Chase). I have a feeling I would have been in the same situation.
If only I had seen this thread earlier so I wouldn't cancel and see how AMZ would handle it. 
I'm really sorry this is happening to you and many others.


----------



## auroraborealis (Mar 16, 2020)

Heyo, just chiming in to say that I'm in the same boat. Preordered on Amazon on Feb 4th, with a Chase card. Says arriving tomorrow by 8 p.m. (17th) but still has not shipped. I'm fairly close to fulfillment centers here though, so same day shipping is completely plausible. Just gonna wait and see. Just a shame though. I'm sure I'm not the only one needing this pick me up atm. Granted, there's far worse things happening around the world right now... First world problems, right?  hang in there guys.


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 16, 2020)

auroraborealis said:


> Heyo, just chiming in to say that I'm in the same boat. Preordered on Amazon on Feb 4th, with a Chase card. Says arriving tomorrow by 8 p.m. (17th) but still has not shipped. I'm fairly close to fulfillment centers here though, so same day shipping is completely plausible. Just gonna wait and see. Just a shame though. I'm sure I'm not the only one needing this pick me up atm. Granted, there's far worse things happening around the world right now... First world problems, right?  hang in there guys.



I agree, I am in the exact same boat, but I always feel bad for feeling bad because of the worst things going on in the world. I won't belittle it but there are more important things :/


----------



## pocky (Mar 17, 2020)

KeatAlex said:


> I agree, I am in the exact same boat, but I always feel bad for feeling bad because of the worst things going on in the world. I won't belittle it but there are more important things :/



It’s okay to feel bad, just because someone has it worse than you do doesn’t mean you can’t feel bummed out. Have you heard anything from Amazon? I’m still waiting on this supposed March 19th restock to see if they do anything for me.

A few people on Reddit mentioned that Amazon offered them free overnight shipping for their inconvenience so I tried to get the same tonight, but the employee that I talked to said that they couldn’t do that for me. Maybe you’ll have better luck in that department.


----------



## pon (Mar 17, 2020)

reading this thread in awe! amz really messed up w this one... especially for the ppl who pre-ordered asap! 
wish the best for everyone affected by their mishaps.


----------



## auroraborealis (Mar 17, 2020)

Ah! Good news! My order shipped last night around 10:30! Maybe there's hope for others!


----------



## auroraborealis (Mar 17, 2020)

Hmm.. The time for estimated delivery is changing though. Usually something shipped from the fulfillment center near me comes same day, but because of the virus panic, looks like it will arrive more like late Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## pocky (Mar 17, 2020)

auroraborealis said:


> Ah! Good news! My order shipped last night around 10:30! Maybe there's hope for others!



glad to hear this! gives me a little bit of hope

may i ask: when did they charge your card?


----------



## Kristen (Mar 17, 2020)

auroraborealis said:


> Hmm.. The time for estimated delivery is changing though. Usually something shipped from the fulfillment center near me comes same day, but because of the virus panic, looks like it will arrive more like late Wednesday or Thursday.



At least it's arriving before Friday 

best of luck to all of you


----------



## auroraborealis (Mar 17, 2020)

pocky said:


> glad to hear this! gives me a little bit of hope
> 
> may i ask: when did they charge your card?



They have yet to charge it actually o.o don't see any pending yet

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kristen said:


> At least it's arriving before Friday
> 
> best of luck to all of you



Thanks. I'm just happy it shipped =)


----------



## auroraborealis (Mar 17, 2020)

***


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 17, 2020)

Glad they're moving.  I bought the Switch from Amazon on the 15th - they took the money out right away, but it hasn't shipped yet.  Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 17, 2020)

Called, the woman on the phone said the stock is moving as we spoke. It is packing time with shipping tomorrow and arrivals from tomorrow till Friday.


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 17, 2020)

And mine has shipped with a Thursday ETA


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 17, 2020)

Yep, CS told me the same thing today, that they're moving forward and mine will be shipping soon.  I hope they're right!


----------



## pocky (Mar 18, 2020)

Mine hasn’t shipped yet, but I’m happy to hear that you guys have had yours shipped. I don’t mind when it arrives even if it’s after the 20th, just as long as I eventually get it that’s all that matters. I ordered two copies of NH, a NA one and a JP one so if my switch isn’t here for the midnight release I’ll just use the special switch for my JP island

- - - Post Merge - - -



auroraborealis said:


> They have yet to charge it actually o.o don't see any pending yet
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Youre I think the third person I’ve talked to who had theirs shipped but no charges. I wonder if Amazon messed up and is giving these for free or if you’ll be charged later.


----------



## pocky (Mar 18, 2020)

I just checked my bank account and it looks like Amazon charged my card recently. Still not shipped but I’m hoping this means that my order will be ready soon.


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 18, 2020)

pocky said:


> I just checked my bank account and it looks like Amazon charged my card recently. Still not shipped but I’m hoping this means that my order will be ready soon.



Hype hype hype hype


----------



## pocky (Mar 18, 2020)

Squeaky said:


> Hype hype hype hype


any updates for yours?


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 18, 2020)

pocky said:


> any updates for yours?



No ;_;


----------



## pocky (Mar 18, 2020)

Squeaky said:


> No ;_;



I keep checking mine as well. Maybe they only ship out at specific times? Hopefully by the time I get home from work it’ll have shipped or maybe while I’m resting


----------



## auroraborealis (Mar 18, 2020)

pocky said:


> Mine hasn’t shipped yet, but I’m happy to hear that you guys have had yours shipped. I don’t mind when it arrives even if it’s after the 20th, just as long as I eventually get it that’s all that matters. I ordered two copies of NH, a NA one and a JP one so if my switch isn’t here for the midnight release I’ll just use the special switch for my JP island
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I see the charge this morning hehe darn


----------



## pocky (Mar 18, 2020)

auroraborealis said:


> I see the charge this morning hehe darn



I was wondering about that. Imagine getting a new switch for free.


----------



## popstar (Mar 18, 2020)

i didn't order from amazon, i ordered from GAME in the uk and i had my order placed since 31st of january.. i'm expecting it to arrive on friday - i was charged yesterday, and they let me know that they began to process and pack my order, as of today my package is still unshipped! 

i know they aren't the same company but it might give you some encouragement that your amazon order might arrive on friday or around the same time?


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 18, 2020)

It arrived!! finally! but i also wasn't charged.


----------



## pocky (Mar 18, 2020)

KeatAlex said:


> It arrived!! finally! but i also wasn't charged.



That's amazing! Still no shipment on mine. I talked to a customer support and asked if they could do one day shipping in case it doesn't ship until tomorrow but they said no. Let's see what happens.

So glad yours shipped though! Hoping for a bit of luck myself.

edit: fingers crossed that they dont charge you, free switch would be nice.


----------



## NicoShaytan (Mar 18, 2020)

I've run into this problem preordering figures from Amazon, even. A businessman I know called it "drop-shipping." Basically if you're preodering off of Amazon, you may actually be ordering from a third party that then tells Amazon how much they need. Orders get dropped all the time because in this way, the third party makes money and Amazon can absolve all responsibility. I may not be explaining it well, but look up drop-shipping if you like and you'll see what I mean.

I'd advise everyone to never preorder from Amazon ever again. They just don't care about your order. They will tell you over and over again that it's coming, and then on the day it's supposed to arrive, they send you an email saying it'll be pushed back a month.


----------



## tajikey (Mar 18, 2020)

KeatAlex said:


> It arrived!! finally! but i also wasn't charged.



Just keep an eye on your account. They're certain to charge it at some point. Also, the system is amazing, isn't it?


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 18, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Just keep an eye on your account. They're certain to charge it at some point. Also, the system is amazing, isn't it?



Will do, and yes!!! I love it! It’s taking a while to set it up but I love it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pocky said:


> That's amazing! Still no shipment on mine. I talked to a customer support and asked if they could do one day shipping in case it doesn't ship until tomorrow but they said no. Let's see what happens.
> 
> So glad yours shipped though! Hoping for a bit of luck myself.
> 
> edit: fingers crossed that they dont charge you, free switch would be nice.



Thank you so much! I am crossing my fingers for you to get yours ASAP! I know we all need it by the 20th


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 18, 2020)

NicoShaytan said:


> I'd advise everyone to never preorder from Amazon ever again. They just don't care about your order. They will tell you over and over again that it's coming, and then on the day it's supposed to arrive, they send you an email saying it'll be pushed back a month.



Every single retailer bungled preorders this time around.  Amazon wasn't my first choice, I had ordered two from Target on release day and they ended up getting cancelled.


----------



## pocky (Mar 19, 2020)

It finally shipped. Got an ETA of March 21st, but it’s better than nothing. Now I just have to figure out what I’ll do. Will probably just start my island on my older switch.


----------



## Kid Kody (Mar 19, 2020)

Ordered on Amazon on Sunday and received it in the mail today


----------



## pocky (Mar 19, 2020)

Kid Kody said:


> Ordered on Amazon on Sunday and received it in the mail today



It seems the pre-orders like mine were the ones that got delayed, but that the other orders were fine


----------



## pocky (Mar 19, 2020)

Kid Kody said:


> Ordered on Amazon on Sunday and received it in the mail today



It seems the pre-orders like mine were the ones that got delayed, but that the other orders were fine


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 19, 2020)

pocky said:


> It seems the pre-orders like mine were the ones that got delayed, but that the other orders were fine



Kody got theirs from a reseller(scalper) so it shipped faster.


----------



## sierra (Mar 19, 2020)

I feel insanely lucky to have gotten mine. Say it with me. *No more pre orders from Amazon.*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 19, 2020)

sierra said:


> I feel insanely lucky to have gotten mine. Say it with me. *No more pre orders from Amazon.*



Man, Amazon is getting scary w/ the pre-order stuff. Mine had previously been on there too so perhaps it was good I just went digital :') At least no waiting at home stress lol.


----------



## pocky (Mar 19, 2020)

sierra said:


> I feel insanely lucky to have gotten mine. Say it with me. *No more pre orders from Amazon.*



I wonder if this had to do with COVID-19 or just Amazon messing up. The only other experience I got pre-ordering a LE console from them was when I got the Let’s Go Pikachu Switch, which luckily went smoothly.


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 19, 2020)

pocky said:


> I wonder if this had to do with COVID-19 or just Amazon messing up. The only other experience I got pre-ordering a LE console from them was when I got the Let’s Go Pikachu Switch, which luckily went smoothly.



Both, absolutely


----------



## pocky (Mar 19, 2020)

Squeaky said:


> Both, absolutely



Im hoping yours ships out soon too. I really wish that Amazon customer support would be more transparent.


----------



## poweradeex (Mar 19, 2020)

I ordered through EB games but turns out it won't arrive til monday...so I have had to buy the digital copy now too.


----------



## petrichr (Mar 19, 2020)

This thread is stressing me out so bad cause I pre-ordered my game from Amazon. Got the notif this evening that it has shipped though, so hopefully it'll arrive early-ish tomorrow. 

I hope everything works out ok with your console orders! :'(


----------



## Ley (Mar 19, 2020)

thanks for this post. apparently Amazon won't deliver my game tomorrow, and they "don't know" when it'll happen.
what should I do? refund it and get it on the eShop? I really wanted a physical copy but I also really want to play NH.


----------



## iRaiin (Mar 19, 2020)

Ley said:


> thanks for this post. apparently Amazon won't deliver my game tomorrow, and they "don't know" when it'll happen.
> what should I do? refund it and get it on the eShop? I really wanted a physical copy but I also really want to play NH.



I'm in the same boat! I pre-ordered in February but Amazon just sent me an email saying it won't arrive until 4 days later than release date  Soooo.....I ordered it from Best Buy instead and will just have to pick it up. We'll see what actually happens tomorrow


----------



## Ley (Mar 19, 2020)

iRaiin said:


> I'm in the same boat! I pre-ordered in February but Amazon just sent me an email saying it won't arrive until 4 days later than release date  Soooo.....I ordered it from Best Buy instead and will just have to pick it up. We'll see what actually happens tomorrow



yeah that's good too... but here in France I don't really have another shop that's not too far to buy it.


----------



## iRaiin (Mar 19, 2020)

Ley said:


> yeah that's good too... but here in France I don't really have another shop that's not too far to buy it.



Ohh I see! I'm sorry to hear that  Hmm...if it were me and I really had no other option but to wait a few more days...I would probably wait a few more days (since I managed to wait this long). But that's because I really want the physical copy, not the digital. I'm not sure how badly you want the physical copy.


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 19, 2020)

Ley said:


> thanks for this post. apparently Amazon won't deliver my game tomorrow, and they "don't know" when it'll happen.
> what should I do? refund it and get it on the eShop? I really wanted a physical copy but I also really want to play NH.



If they don't know that's not a great sign. I'd probably get it digital in that scenario. (well I already got it digitally)

If they had a set date that it would arrive it would be easier waiting it out, but not knowing is bound to make the wait harder. 

I was hoping to get physical too, but personally my feelings towards it weren't that strong so I went with digital. It's up to you in the end.


----------



## Eternal (Mar 19, 2020)

Not only is my game coming from Amazon tomorrow (dispatched today), I asked if my switch delivery could be Friday instead of Saturday and THEY CHANGED IT SO I CAN PLAY THE GAME TOMORROW AHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## iRaiin (Mar 19, 2020)

Oo awesome, congrats!


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 19, 2020)

I'm really happy yours is on the way.  I'm gonna have to dip from the forum for a few days, mine still hasn't shipped lol


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 19, 2020)

An aquarium heater I bought was shipped within hours, so I don't think the excuse that they're holding back non-essentials is entirely true.  I think they just oversold the Switch like everyone else and now I have to wait for them to find more or cancel my order.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It would be nice if they weren't holding my $300 hostage though...


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 19, 2020)

IT SHIPPED!!!!!  Woooo!

I was so worried it was going to get cancelled!  This is my first console since the 3DS, and the first game I've been this excited for in a long time!!


----------



## poweradeex (Mar 19, 2020)

To everyone whos getting delays, digital download is your best option


----------

